# New HP Consumer PCs Won't support Win 7



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"HP urges consumer customers not to downgrade new PCs to Windows 7"

I knew there was a reason I won't buy HP/Compaq Computers ay more.

Here: http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...stomers_not_to_downgrade_new_PCs_to_Windows_7


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's not that the PC's won't support Windows 7, it's that HP will not support PC's downgraded to Windows 7 just as was the case for those choosing to downgrade to Windows XP from Windows Vista and 7.


----------



## cheryl1999 (Jan 11, 2003)

more reasons not to buy hp; they got in bed with adobe - i couldn't scan from an hp printer in pdf but there was a work around - if you bought the full version of adobe, the printer would give you the option for pdf; and the fact that there was an american (US) class action suit against hp regarding their printer ink cartridges, (I am Canadian) i have boycotted hp not to mention their customer support!:down:


----------

